# How many of you will wash your face in MORNING?



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been having doubt with these method for quite some time now.My mom, never washes her face in the morning with any cleanser, just water and carries on her day like normal.Her skin is flawless, no breakouts, just lil tiny old age spots here and there ( She's 56)

I've even tend to ask strangers with beautiful skin what are their secrets.I do found one thing which is common between them, is that just using/splashing only water in am.Its said that overnight when we sleep, our skin produces some kinda good oil, and if its washed away the next morning,our skin get stripped its natural oil and this will lead to breakouts.I even followed some bloggers where they swear just using water in am, and they have fantabulous skin! Another super gorgeous friend of mine from FB had the most flawless skin ever.She told me she only uses ACV to wipe her face in morning and hops in the shower.How easy!!!

Another good example is my mother in law.She goes to work every morning, just rinses her face with water followed by a day cream.She'll repeath the same in night time too.Well I can assume why this method works for her as she doesnt wear any foundation, just some talc powder,eyeliner and some gloss.Her skin is too good for someonewho've already 59!

I wash my face twice a day, with regular cleanser, and still I do breakout no matter what .3 days ago, I started skipping cleanser in am.I just wash my face with a gel cleanser at night, followed wt an AHA night cream.

It was a huge  challenge for me the next morning as normally  I just cant wait to shower and get cleaned from head to toe after my lunch [pls note that currently Im a housewife  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ] I wash my hair every single day with mild shampoo, as I feel my hair is greasy.

What I've noticed during these 3 days when I skipped my cleanser in am ;


My skin didnt get oilier than usual as how it'll get oilier if I use a cleanser in am
My current breakouts started drying faster than before
No new breakouts yet
Glowy face bit ( I can relate this to the small Muji face brush which Im dry brushing my face every morning)
No need of daytime moisturizer as my skin still looks moisturized after shower( perhaps the absence of the soap cleansing)

This is my 4th day.Im still sceptical over this method, just giving it a week and see how actually it works.

Who's in here don't not wash their face in am?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't mind doing this at all.  However, I have combination skin so when I get up on mornings, that area (nose and forehead) is a bit greasy.  I just need to get that grease off! LOL.  I usually cleanse and the whole hullabaloo at night and simply cleanse and moisterize on mornings.  My face is acting up these days and I have no idea why.  My routines and diets are all the same, so I'd try this for a week or so and see how it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Will re-post when that week is over to let you know how it went.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2011)

I wash my hair every two days. When i'm the shower i will use a face cleanser for combination skins, just because i like cleaning myelf from head to toe, but the other days, i just wash my face with floral water  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wash my face with oil and water every night so in the morning i don't feel it's necessary to do an aggressive cleaning. What i've noticed is my skin feels less dry on the cheeks, and less red too. I use chamomile water.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh cool aude! R u using the OCM method? Does it work?


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2011)

I forgot to add : i started doing this just by laziness but then i read somewhere that sensitive or dry skins should avoid cleansing products that are rinsed with water, they may be too aggressive. Instead they could wash their face with a creamy lotion, or floral water (then spritz some more before applying moisturizer). I guess it makes sense.


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 11, 2011)

I never wash my face in the morning because otherwise my skin will get unworkably dry. Sometimes I exfoliate my face in the morning. But when I don't shower in the morning, I will wash my face because it feels so gross not to!


----------



## beautychatter (Feb 12, 2011)

My skin is so oily that I can't imagine not washing my face in the morning. But I do use a very gentle cleanser that leaves my skin soft and lightly moisturized.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to work with a woman who only washed her face with plain water in the morning, and her skin was amazing.  Plus, I had a weekend job at Lush a few years back, and they told us the same thing in skin-care training. But I can't not wash my skin in the a.m., though - I do a very light exfoliation in the shower each morning (_usually with either Lush's Angels on Bare Skin or Philosophy's Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash_).  I know you're only supposed to exfoliate a few times a week, but my skin really roughs up fast if I don't do a light one daily.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 12, 2011)

Update: 5th day

So far no new breakouts yet, the old ones area drying faster, its weird lol!Just that the underneath bumps came to the surface finally( few near the corner of my mouth).

I can imagine beautychatter and Lisa, in fact I myself can't stand looking my oily Tzone everytime I woke up! I just remained patient and once I showered wt warm shower, my skin isnt so bad, more or less it looks like it had been cleansed( Of coz not the squeaky clean coz the absence of the soap)


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess I do? I have dry, sensitive/reactive and clog prone skin (though I don't get acne - just that icky congested feeling and flakies), and I just Bioderma Sensibio H20 Solution Micelle on a cotton round, follow up with Avene thermal water (mist all over the face, then spray some on a cotton pad and use like a toner.) Then, follow up with serum, eye cream, moisturizer and SPF. I wash my hair everyday (I know, I know - bad, scalp needs oils. My stylist has given up on me - partly because he does the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and use product. I don't like the idea that any detangling spray, mousse, or serum fallout could be sitting on my face, kept on by makeup. It might just be all placebo, but I like the feeling of at least cleaning what could be there, off. Personally, I found not using a toner made a bigger or more noticeable, difference in my skin. I finished up my Avene one, and have just been using the Avene thermal water in the AM for the last little while. The last two months I've just been doing that in the PM, but I have been using a Clarins one (cheaper than the Avene!) for days I wear a full-face of foundation and want that fresh feeling.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh cool aude! R u using the OCM method? Does it work?



Yes ! Chamomile water and sweet almond oil (do you know Aroma Zone? That's where i buy my oils and my floral waters). It removes all my makeup and all the impurities sitting there. It's not gentle with what you want to remove but it's gentle with your skin (if that makes sense). I apply both products on a cotton pad and wash my face with a wiping motion, so i don't feel the need to rinse it. My skin also doesn't feel tight like i need to apply moisturizer. I still like to apply some just because it's a little dehydrated but i could skip it if i wanted to.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 15, 2011)

Update  7th day

No new breakouts at all! Skin is better looking, not parched dry.sheeny glow. Old breakouts are hardened and healing faster.

This is something weird lol! Im the girl who just can't wait to clean up the gunk every morning during shower, but the past few days had  made me realize that hey this isnt bad thou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One more thing, Im not sure if this will work if Im going out for the day, meaning skip washing and directly to moisturizer and makeup.Currenty Ive no problem with skipping the washing in am coz Im just laying eggs at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Prolly ill try to do that today as I might be going out for some shopping.Lets see how long does my makeup stays 

Will update! Has ayone else tried his method yet? Any updates??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llehsal (Feb 15, 2011)

I've been trying it a for about 2 days now, but I have not noticed anything much.  My face feels a bit uncomfy at first, with no washing with cleanser and stuff, but settles down later.  Will continue and see how it goes.


----------



## aliana (Feb 15, 2011)

I used to wash my face twice a day, had awful zit problems and I just couldn't understand how my mom can have such great skin without ever washing her face! Same with some of my friends. So a few months ago (in November) I decided to start taking Zinc pills and stop washing my face. I just used spray tonic in the evening and apply cream. And people...my skin is so much better now! I noticed results within 2 weeks. Hardly any zits, skin is less red and I don't have to blot my face during the day anymore (I used to blot 3 times during day). I wash my face once a week now. I did not wash my face at all for the 1st month! But I can do this because I don't wear foundation so I guess not everyone can stop washing their face lol. Although last week I washed my face 2 times and yesterday I got 2 huuuuge pimples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I guess back to no washing!

I'm not sure which is helping more, zinc or no washing...probably both are working together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: I just have to add it was really hard for me to stop washing my face twice a day. I was like an addict! But desire for better skin helped me resist and now that I have results, it's much easier especially because my skin is not so oily anymore. And there were days when I felt so dirty! hahaha!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 15, 2011)

I just checked with a quick search on google, and actually it can help dealing with acne, to reduce the occurence of zits and scars. Zinc oxyde is also good to soothe inflammation so all in all, zinc helps having a better looking skin.


----------



## aliana (Feb 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked with a quick search on google, and actually it can help dealing with acne, to reduce the occurence of zits and scars. Zinc oxyde is also good to soothe inflammation so all in all, zinc helps having a better looking skin.



I started taking zinc because a lot of people mentioned it at acne.org. I'm really glad I gave it a try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Asocialisten (Feb 15, 2011)

I wash my face in the morning, because I have to wear sunblock every day unless I want second degree burns - I suffer from porphyria. I don't like putting sunblock on skin that's not clean.

But before this became nessecary for me, I only cleansed my face in the evening. And I did have quite nice skin, not too dry and not too oily.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 15, 2011)

I use a powder cleanser made from oat flour, milk powder, honey powder, powdered horsetail, powdered bee pollen, washing soda and some rosemary EO.  I wet it in my hand and wear it like a mask until I get to the shower.  I can't not wash my face in the morning.  Its a habit and it'll drive me crazy for the whole day.


----------



## Nicole86 (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont wash my face in the morning, I usually wash my face at night before i go to bed, i exfoliate and moisturize my face at night. When i have washed my face in the morning, It becomes very dry. I guess it all depends on what type of skin you have some people have dry skin and some oily. They do say when you wash your face too much, thats how you get breakouts.  

Have you ever tried getting a facial?? I've gotten one and you feel so refreshed after. They use a steamer on your face which opens your pores and gets dirt out. I actually bought one. (helps with acne)

Good luck!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 18, 2011)

Okie Im done wt the challenge I guess, my skin still breakouts here and there sans washing in am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess it works onl for certain ppl or ppl with dry skin.Its weird because i could see some good results for a week, and then tiny bumps started popping here n there.

Back to basic am and pm washing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Guess the breakouts would still hunt me even Im at 100 yrs old lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aliana (Feb 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okie Im done wt the challenge I guess, my skin still breakouts here and there sans washing in am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Have you tried zinc? I've written about it in my earlier post. I've been taking it since November and I have much less zits...I'm taking 30mg but many recommend 50mg for better results. I even noticed improvement when I started with 14 mg!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 19, 2011)

I tried it this week.  I did not see a really big difference, however, I had a really bad break out last week and that subsided a bit.  I'd keep trying it and see if anything else happens.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 19, 2011)

I guess when I shower I dont necessarily use a face wash but I definitely do at the end of the day.  I like to know my face is makeup free when I go to bed.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you would have to try it for more than a week to see some actual changes.



> Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okie Im done wt the challenge I guess, my skin still breakouts here and there sans washing in am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Liren (Feb 22, 2011)

Washing my face with just water doesn't help for me.

Different people have different skin types.

I guess the method to which we can keep out face from breakouts or keeping flawless skin can vary across.


----------



## Andi (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone with oily skin should wash their face twice a day, with a gentle cleanser (or the oil cleansing method) of course (IMO). The excess oil build up will probably do your skin more harm than good


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 23, 2011)

Andi, I don't wash my face in the mornings, though I do soak a cotton ball with witch hazel after my shower and run that over my face. My skin's actually pretty dry and flaky after I get out of the shower, but it's extremely oily throughout the day (I've gone without makeup for an entire week before and still had this problem). I think if I washed it in the mornings, my skin would hate me, lol.


----------



## NeutraKris (Feb 25, 2011)

I wash my face twice daily, but if skipping the morning scrub will do me some good... I may try it. I don't have troublesome acne - just the occasional pimple here and there - and I know my pimples were non-existent before I changed toners. Since I changed toners, I've had some flareups. I'm going back to my old toner and depending on how that works out for me, I may try your method! I never heard of this before, so thank you!


----------



## EthanGaga (Mar 2, 2011)

i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Erica14 (Mar 2, 2011)

I usually would just wipe my face in the morning with a warm washcloth.  But now my dermatologist put me on some meds so I feel I would need to wash in the am since I put the meds on at night.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 4, 2011)

I wash my face when I wake up in the mornings, and before I go to bed at night.

I've got oily skin so no matter what, I ALWAYS have some shine. If I don't wash that off, I break out. 




 However, I don't ever use a cleanser that's too tough on my skin.

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## janetpron (Mar 6, 2011)

definitely twice daily....first thing in the morning and then at night before going to bed.


----------



## ruuz (Mar 7, 2011)

I usually just get up and take a bath. So I don't wash my face specifically / specially. Yes when I am about to go to the bed I do wash my face with cold water. That also sometimes only as I am a very lazy person so if I am in the bed then I won't get up again to wash my face. Have had no problems with my skin whatsoever. It could be the age though as I am young if you can call being 29 is young.


----------

